# convertir 2x10 a 2x9 es posible?



## infiernet (Sep 5, 2016)

Buenas tardes compañeros de mtbr, les comento mi experiencia.. 

actualmente tengo una bicicleta rigida con transmision 2x10 "deore"...

y a como estan las cosas con la economia, las cadenas de 10 pasos no las encuentro tan baratas que digamos... y cada vez mas escasas y caras...

se me ocurrio dentro de mi loquera si se puede convertir la bicicleta a 2x9 cambiando cadena de 9 pasos y cassette de 9 pasos (el alivio) sin tener que cambiar el crankset, shifters y desviadores...

ya que las cadenas de 9 pasos son mucho mas economicas y faciles de conseguir... siendo que practicamente nunca ocupo la estrella grande trasera en las rutas que hago.. si acaso le llego maximo al 7-8...

estoy en lo correcto? alguien hizo este cambio? saludos y gracias por sus respuestas..

mi bicicleta en especifico es la ALUBIKE A27.5 PRO.. y sus especificaciones las siguientes, por si sirve de algo..

RODADA 27.5"
VELOCIDADES 20V
CUADRO ALUMINUM ALLOY 7005
TIJERA SUNTOUR XCR AIR LO R:100MM
AMORTIGUADOR N/A
TAZAS DE DIRECCION 1 1/8" SEMI INTEGRADA
DESVIADOR DEL SHIMANO DEORE FD-M615
DESVIADOR TRAS SHIMANO DEORE RD-M615 SHADOW PLUS
MANDOS SHIMANO DEORE SL-M610 2/3X8V
MULTIPLICACION SHIMAMO DEORE FC-M615 175MM 38X24D
CADENA KMC X10
PEDAL PEDAL 9/16"
FRENOS PROMAX DECIPHER ROTOR 160MM
LLANTAS 27.5X2.00 VITAL ADVENTURE
RUEDAS AROS VITAL
CASSETTE SHIMANO CS-HG50 10V 11-36D
POSTES VITAL
TALLAS 15"/ 17"/ 19"


----------



## daarlo (Dec 20, 2013)

Que tal como estas, de donde eres... la verdad no creo que sea posible haces eso que quieres, los grosores de las cadenas cambian dependiendo del numero piñones del cassette... saludos..


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Lo puedes lograr si cambias el desviador trasero, cadena, cassette y shifter.

Podrias tratar de controlar el movimiento del desviador ajustando los limites sin tener que cambiar nada mas y si funciona entonces reemplaza el cassette y cadena.

Yo me quedaria en 10 pasos y compraria las cadenas en linea siempre teniendo una extra.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Va mi comentario al respecto :
*
_


infiernet said:



Buenas tardes compañeros de mtbr, les comento mi experiencia.. 
actualmente tengo una bicicleta rigida con transmision 2x10 "deore"...

Click to expand...

_


infiernet said:


> *Muy buena transmisión con buena combinación multiplicación / cassette.*
> 
> _y a como estan las cosas con la economia, las cadenas de 10 pasos no las encuentro tan baratas que digamos... y cada vez mas escasas y caras..._
> 
> ...


----------

